# Cochinita Pibil



## CraigC (Jul 18, 2014)

Has anyone ever made this, done low and slow? I'm going to try this on the Egg using hardwood charcoal. No smoke. I see many recipes that require cutting the pork (shoulder/butt) into chunks, but I will probably use Steven Raichlen's method for a whole butt.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2014)

I just looked at the Rick Bayless recipe.  Sounds delicious.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 18, 2014)

I made it for my daughter's graduation party. Kind of like Mexican pulled pork, and a good meal to make for a crowd.

I slow cooked mine in the oven. I did cut it into chunks because it was explained in the recipe that this allows the flavor permeate the meat more thoroughly.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 18, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I made it for my daughter's graduation party. Kind of like Mexican pulled pork, and a good meal to make for a crowd.
> 
> I slow cooked mine in the oven. I did cut it into chunks because it was explained in the recipe that this allows the flavor permeate the meat more thoroughly.



Did you wrap in banana leaves?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 18, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Did you wrap in banana leaves?



If I had been able to find them I would've. But no, just foil.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2014)

Love cochinita pibil.  I've not made it, but we have it all the time when we're in Mexico.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 18, 2014)

I love it, but lean more towards carnitas. The thing I love most about the the cochinitas is the sauce/renderings. With carnitas, you just don't get that, and have to rely on a decent side accompaniment.

Banana leaves are pretty easy to get if you have access to an Asian market, or Carniceria. While not mandatory, they do add to the outermost layer of flavor, a very "green" flavor, like if you get a tamale from salvador v a tamale from Mexico.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 19, 2014)

Being in a location where Latin-American markets are abundant, banana leaves, utensils and spices for their cuisine are readily available. I'm using a boneless pork shoulder. I can spread the marinade evenly. I will also make deep holes in the pork, like I do when making a Cuban style roast, for the marinade to penetrate.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 20, 2014)

The Egg is coming to temp. Time to wrap the pork.












Put it on about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 20, 2014)

Internal temp is 180F. When it hits 190F, I'll pull it, wrap it and let it rest.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 20, 2014)

Pulled and wrapped to rest.






It rested while we went to the grocery. I made the Pico after we got home and let it macerate for an hour. Time to unwrap!

Stripped to the banana leaves.






Stripped to the money!






Pulled and ready for tacos! That is if we can stop stuffing our faces!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 20, 2014)

It's hard to stop picking at something so delicious! Looks great. Enjoy


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 20, 2014)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes it does!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2014)

Outstanding.  How'd you like it?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 20, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Outstanding.  How'd you like it?



Wasn't sure it would make it to the tacos! We were standing there shoving handfuls in our faces.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh boy....does that ever look good, Craig.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks folks! Can't believe I waited this long to try it.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 23, 2014)

Someone on another forum, I posted this cook on, mentioned Al Pastor and Carnitas. Looks like I'll be venturing into both of those! Can't beat pork confit (Carnitas), done in manteca.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 23, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Someone on another forum, I posted this cook on, mentioned Al Pastor and Carnitas. Looks like I'll be venturing into both of those! Can't beat pork confit (Carnitas), done in manteca.



pastor is awesome, the pineapple makes it, it's like a Mexican gyro. carnitas is my typical "go-to", when done right, it is heavenly and a last meal type of dish.

enjoy the journey, please take pics and update!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2014)

Now you guys just need to cut it out!  I'm about ready to book another trip to Mexico!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Now you guys just need to cut it out!  I'm about ready to book another trip to Mexico!



I should start working in Mexico in September, unless it gets pushed back again.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 24, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> I should start working in Mexico in September, unless it gets pushed back again.




How big is your suitcase?


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 24, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> How big is your suitcase?



Not to big, my hotel will be in Arizona.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 25, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> Not to big, my hotel will be in Arizona.



How far away from Hatch, NM will you be?


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 25, 2014)

CraigC said:


> How far away from Hatch, NM will you be?



About 200 miles. Just might have to go there for a weekend.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 25, 2014)

Well if you have to start the beginning of September, you might want to be in Hatch the end of August.

Hatch New Mexico :: Chile Capital of the World! ::


----------

